# هل يوجد معدن حاجب للمجال المغناطيسي



## احمد خورما (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم-اسأل
هل يوجد معدن حاجب للمجال المغناطيسي (لايمر المجال المغناطيسي من خلالة)
اذا كن يوجد هل يمكن صناعتة يدويا وكيف واذا لم يوجد هذا المعدن هل يوجد معادن مضعفة للمجال المغناطيسي وماهي ارجو التفصيل


:9:


----------



## pop33 (28 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز لايوجد هنالك معدن مضاد للمجال المغنطيسي بل يمكنك صنع دارة كهرابئية لابعاد المجال المغنطيسي او عكسه.


----------



## احمد خورما (28 يونيو 2009)

وهل عندك مخطط لهذة الدائرة


----------



## diaa_phy (2 يوليو 2009)

يوجد مواد ترفض نفاذ المجال المغناطيسيي من خلالها وهي المواد فائقة التوصيل الكهربية وهي تحتاج الى درجات حرارة منخفضة للتصبح فائقة التوصيل ام عن اسماء بعض المواد فانا لا اتذكرها واذا اردت معرفتها فعليك بالاتصال باحث او دكتور فى كلية العلوم قسم الفيزياء وأنشاء الله يقدر يساعدك


----------



## almashraee (10 أغسطس 2009)

I think the evaporite rocks that contints in it's coposision NaCl'halite,or gypsum,anhydrite,.....


----------



## G_mat (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام بلى يوجد ما تبحث عنه في٠٠٠الفظة، معك مهندس المواد G_mat


----------



## احمد خورما (31 ديسمبر 2009)

كيف


----------



## lastsamurai (22 يناير 2010)

اعتقد ان سبائك المغنيسيوم ذات التصنيف AZ91D تصد الموجات الكهرو مغناطيسيية ولهذا تفضل في اجهزةالهواتف النقالة واما المجال المغناطيسي فان المواد التي تصنف Die Magnatic فهي التي تكون المغناطيسية معدومة حسب نسبة خاصة تسمى النفاذية المغناطيسية


----------



## م.احمد امين (5 مارس 2010)

انا عايز اعرف الاماكن اللي مهندس الفلزات او مهندس المواد بيشتغل فيها وهل هي اماكن كتيره ولا قليله والاماكن دي زي ايه


----------

